# Stock Camera?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there way to get the stock camera back with all the cool effects? I am rooted on OMFGB


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

The stock camera is HTC Sense framework. You can use a sense ROM.


----------

